# Rose Reef Project 2011



## FishTeen (Feb 6, 2011)

Here are the build plans for the 120 Gal. Reef Tank I am building. 










I am also building a water change reservoir. (Not connected to the tank)

The point of this reservoir is to prepare new RO/DI saltwater for weekly water changes, automatically. Please note I forgot to add that there will be a small powerhead inside the reservoir to mix the salt. 










Any suggestions for improvement or other comments/ideas? Oh, and one thing I forgot on the blueprints was that the current setup is that the canister filter's output is connected to the UV sterilizer and the UV sterilizer's output goes straight to the tank, so essentially it's just put into the canister filter's closed loop. The reason it's set up this way is because the Wet/Dry sump pump is too powerful and is more that the maximum water flow of UV sterilizer. When this tank becomes a reef tank, should I still use the canister filter or switch it out for maybe a Calcium reactor?


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

I assume it's currently running as a fish only? You won't need the bioballs for a reef, as they tend to increase nitrates. I removed my Eheim 2216 when I converted to a reef in my 75 gallon. I also had a nice 4 foot tall MTC skimmer that I added, probably overkill and nowadays there are smaller efficient skimmers.Otherwise looks good to me. I wonder, though, if your lighting will be strong enough with PC's and t5 and no MH?


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

looks very well thought out. Just remember to add a heater to your fresh water res. Mine is a 40 gallon trashcan and the water gets very very cold. Had to add 2 heaters.


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

Missed that- duh. Definitely add heaters


----------



## FishTeen (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh yah silly mistake. Yes I have a very large heater for the tank and a heater for the reservoir as well. 

I will be adding another 350 Watts of Power compact to the system, totaling 510 watts for a tank 4' Long, 2' Deep and 2' High. I know it will be good enough for soft corals but LPS and SPS i still might need more...maybe i'll replace it with some MH down the line...


----------



## FishTeen (Feb 6, 2011)

GetITCdot said:


> looks very well thought out. Just remember to add a heater to your fresh water res. Mine is a 40 gallon trashcan and the water gets very very cold. Had to add 2 heaters.


I live in Los Angeles, IT RARELY gets below the 60's! But i'll use a heater to match the water temp of the tank as not to cause any fluctuations in water temperature.


----------

